# Forums Loading Slowly?



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Is anyone else experiencing a major slow down in the rate that the pages load here? Every other website is fine for me, it's just this one takes forever to load now.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep me too. It's been happening off and on for a while but seems even slower the past couple of days.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Been this way for me for weeks! :? Really bites! :evil: Takes me so long sometimes that I have quit trying.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Mine isn't quite that slow but at times it is annoying especially if I only have a few minutes to be online.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I haven't noticed any slowing here on HHC but I have noticed it on a few other sites...weird.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

HHC has been super slow for me as well. Also, I've been getting a stupid error page a lot! I'll click on "View new posts" or whatever, and it will load... and load... and load... and then it'll go to a pink page with a bunch of writing on it that I assume is an error page. 

I am such an impatient person... I hope it goes away soon :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

So glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Christemo said:


> So glad I'm not the only one!


 I wish you was! :lol: JK :lol: I'm also getting blurred messages sometimes, like when it first opens.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've noticed it a lot too. I haven't been on much because it takes so much extra time to click on things, wait for it to load, type, wait for it to load that I usually just give up. Not sure why it's doing that.


----------

